# HTPC Case $110



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

This is a deal, compared to the competition at least. 

An HTPC case- with a backlit LCD (not a VFD like the review says), front ports for everything- that would cost $200+ for Ahanix.

From Newegg: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811204004

Reviews: http://www.denguru.com/2006/02/22/diy_hd_htpc_extravaganza_part1/index.html
http://www.denguru.com/2006/03/07/diy_hd_htpc_extravaganza_part3/page15.html


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Neat case. I've always wanted to build one.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

If I ever do one it will be to build that dual drive HD-DVD and Blu-ray player. Lite-on is supposed to releasing those pretty soon. So... I'll need a dual DVD drive bay unit. I do like this case though.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I haven't kept up with the new format drives. I'll have to do some research. I'm afraid of the price tag.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

That case is gone from NewEgg (why didn't you like it, Sonnie?) - but here's a link to more HTPC cases than you can imagine. Viewing this site gave me HTPC overload and I"ve decided to hold off on buying one for a while.

http://www.directron.com/desktop.html


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Sorry toe... it was a typo... I typed "don" instead of "do". I do like it actually. Hopefully I can find a similar case for two DVD drives. That would be the only drawback for the one you referenced.

Agree Jim... the pricetag on those HD drives will be the major deciding factor of whether I attempt a build or not.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Make sure your video card supports HDCP (for real) if you include a Blu-Ray/HD-DVD drive. There were some older/current ATI cards that claimed to be HDCP ready, but ready meant you had to somehow attach a new chip to the video card. In other words, a major marketing mess-up.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up Josuah!


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Not many cards do support HDMI (they do DVI for the most part).

I'm really hoping that won't be the case for the new drives because both the PS3 and XBox3 do component out at high def.

This is going to be a weird situation because the PC sits between the source material (on the HDDVD) and the output (the video card).


----------

